# [Instalación Gentoo] MSI GT80 Titan (Abierto)

## Popolous

¡Buenas!

Hace poco me compré el MSI GT80 Titan. Las características principales de hardware son las siguientes:

Especificaciones

 Procesador Intel® Core™ i7-4980HQ (6M Cache, up to 4.00 GHz)

 Memoria RAM 32GB DDR3 (4 x 8GB)

  Disco duro 1TB (7200rpm) 512GB SSD (4 x 128GB SSD SATA)

 Almacenamiento óptico Grabador BluRay/DVD Super Multi

 Pantalla 18.4" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920 x 1080) eDP

 Controlador gráfico SLI 2x nVidia Geforce GTX980M, 8GB GDDR5

Audio

 4 + 1 Sistema de altavoces, 2 altavoces de cada canal de soporte de salida SPDIF de 7.1 canales

 Exclusiva tecnología Audio Boost 2

 Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 2

Conectividad

 Killer N1525 Combo (2 x 2 a/c)

 Bluetooth 4.0

 Cámara de portátil Tipo FHD Completo (30fps @ 1080p)

 Batería Construido en 89 Wh de litio-Ion

Conexiones

 2 x Mini-Display

 5 x USB 3.0

 1 x SPDIF

 1 x Entrada combo auriculares/micrófono

 Lector de Tarjetas SD (XC / HC)

Obviamente, he tratado de instalar Gentoo. Me descargué la ISO correspondiente según el handbook. No pude arrancar ninguna salvo el liveDVD. Las ISO las "quemo" en un pendrive. 

Primero deshabilité el "Fast Boot" y el "Secure Boot". El modo de arranque lo dejo en UEFI porque he leído que se puede dejar así y luego da menos problemas. Y seleccioné el orden de arranque para poder arrancar desde el pendrive.

Una vez que conseguí arrancar, se queda congelado el proceso en el punto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Waiting for uevents to be processed
> ...

 

Tengo que volver a arrancar el ordenador con el botón de Power. Si entro en el modo interactivo de arranque puedo obviar udev pero luego no tengo ni red inalámbrica por lo que no puedo seguir con la instalación.

He estado mirando por el foro por los errores pero no consigo tener un arranque "normal". Debe ser algún elemento de hardware que no lo reconoce el kernel precompilado que viene por defecto en la LiveDVD. Probaría con un Minimal .ISO pero no arranca desde el pendrive.

¿Alguna idea de por dónde atacar este problema?

¡Saludos!

----------

## brutico

Hola, y vaya pepinaco de portátil te has comprado!

No se si te entendido bien pero lo que te pasa es que no te arranca la iso? si es así usa otra que no sea las que facilita Gentoo. Con un livecd de Ubuntu o cualquier distribución te sirve para hacer la instalación.

----------

## Stolz

Como bien has dicho es un tema de incompatibilidad de hardware. A mi mismo me ha pasado el tener una espera infinita en 'Waiting for uevents to be processed' cuando actualizo el kernel. 

Mi consejo es el mismo que el de brutico. Utiliza otro medio de instalación. Cualquier LiveCD/LiveUSB de linux te vale siempre y cuando sea para la misma arquitectura que tu instalación Gentoo, es decir, si vas a instalar Gentoo X86_64 asegúrate de que el medio de instalación usa un kernel X86_64.

Cuanto más moderno sea el medio de instalación mas posibilidades de que tu hardware esté soportado. Prueba por ejemplo con los de http://www.sysresccd.org

----------

## Popolous

Antes de nada gracias por las respuestas y perdón por tardar tanto en dar señales de vida. En estas fechas uno se mueve bastante para tener que estar con la familia.

brutico: Sí, llevaba ya 10 años sin cambiar el portátil y he ido cual hormiguita ahorrando poco a poco para darme este caprichazo. La verdad es que va como un tiro.

Stolz: He probado con System Rescue CD pero en "Loading kernel modules" se quedaba atorado en casi todas las configuraciones. Logré que pasara este punto probando con otras de las opciones de arranque (si no recuerdo mal una que ponía algo así de no cargar opciones por defecto o cargar alternativo, no recuerdo bien).

Ahora estoy buscando cómo configurar a mano la wireless con WPA (Killer N1525 creo que el módulo del kernel es el athk10 pero el system rescue cd trae el ath9k). Tras cargarlo no veo con ifconfig ningún dispositivo wireless. Seguiré indagando.

Espero poder instalar por fin gentoo en este portátil. Tengo también que ponerme al día con el esquema de particiones y cómo nombra los discos duros SSD en RAID linux...

¡Saludos!

----------

## Luciernaga

He leído varias veces este hilo con la esperanza de que usuarios más entendidos y profesionales que, mi modesta experiencia, pudieran solucionarte el problema y me atrevo a apuntar una posible solución sin garantías ... solo por probar.

Sabido es que Gentoo tiene problemas con conexiones Wifi o más bien en configurarlas, pero una conexión directa con cable RJ45 al Router debería funcionar a priori, salvo que las interfaces Ethernet del portátil sean raras, raras, raras ...

¿ha considerado las opciones de hardware (parámetros) para incluir en el arranque del núcleo?

Espero serle de utilidad, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

